# MIDI-Dateien aus Internet



## Frankdfe (22. Juli 2003)

*Rechtliche Frage*

Hallo!

Wie sieht das eigentlich rechtlich mit dem Herunterladen und Ausdrucken von MIDI-Dateien aus? Ist das (für den privaten Gebrauch) legal? (Schließlich machen Seiten wie komponisten.at einen sehr seriösen Eindruck)

Und wenn Nein: Wie sieht es mit Musikstücken aus, bei denen die Dateien durch "raushören" erstellt wurde aus?

Gruß Frank


----------

